

Photos stored in camera for 68 years - Pearl Harbor Bombing - mikecane
http://beforeitsnews.com/story/292/771/Photos_stored_in_camera_for_68_years_-_Pearl_Harbour_Bombing.html

======
jaysonelliot
Always check Snopes first.
<http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/pearlharbor.asp>

------
skermes
Not quite, I'm afraid: <http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/pearlharbor.asp>

